# Bluetooth soundbar adding extra speakers ?



## andypenn (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi,I have a Bluetooth logic 2.1 soundbar, can I add any Bluetooth wall speakers to the soundbar.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The soundbar’s manual should say if additional speakers can be added. If that isn’t mentioned, then assume additional speakers cannot be added.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## andypenn (Oct 25, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The soundbar’s manual should say if additional speakers can be added. If that isn’t mentioned, then assume additional speakers cannot be added.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne A. Pflughaupt


I can Bluetooth my phone YouTube to it


----------



## andypenn (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi, I don't have a manual so I downloaded one and it doesn't say. I know it has Bluetooth because I can listen to YouTube music via Bluetooth.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If by that you mean the soundbar is playing music from something like your phone via Bluetooth, it means the soundbar has a Bluetooth receiver. In order to send sound to additional speakers, the soundbar would have to have a Bluetooth _transmitter._ It probably does not.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## andypenn (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank you


----------

